# stick power loss comparded to auto power loss



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

As we all know, you lose power through your driveline. Now in most senaros you will lose more power through a auto trans comparded to a stick shift trans. Now I know zzp dynoed their auto car at 116hp stock and it got me thinking what does the stick shift 1.4t motor put to the wheels. So has anyone ever dynoed a stick cruze yet? And if so what did it put down?
thanks jon


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

It would need to be on the exact same dyno to be close to accurate...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't the rule of thumb 15/20% MT/AT


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only on the internet....


----------

